# North Dakota prairie dog hunting



## ranjan1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Looking for any info or person to contact about dog hunting in N.D. I don't want your spots; just some general info about dog hunting in western N.D. I live in Pa. and its really hard to get any scouting info from here. Thanks, Randy


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Try this www.state.nd.us/gnf/ or this http://www.dickinsonchamber.org/ Good luck, Burl


----------

